# 2048 (Stay far away if you have things to do today)



## flavenstein (Mar 21, 2014)

Is anyone wasting lots of their time on this like I am?

2048

I just got a 1024 tile and 2 256's before losing. FRUSTRATE!!


----------



## Mike (Mar 21, 2014)

pretty addicting lol. I got a 512 tile and 4680 as my best so far.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pretty fun game to blow time with.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 21, 2014)

One 512, one 256 before losing at my first try.Score 6564.

It's fun cause it's forgiving within reasonable margins despite the fact that numbers have no compassion and kill babies in their sleep.


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2014)

3644 has been my highest so far, cool concept


----------



## flint757 (Mar 21, 2014)

4792 is the best I've done thus far.


----------



## The Q (Mar 21, 2014)

I got 5130. It gets exponentially hard after a point.


----------



## loqtrall (Mar 21, 2014)

All this game does is make me angry at my impatience.


----------



## rifft (Mar 21, 2014)

It's all about the corner. Pretty fun/addicting game


----------



## Taylor (Mar 21, 2014)

6604. It gets hard if you are impatient!


----------



## thrsher (Mar 21, 2014)

i just press all the keys as fast as i can randomly, no way i could handle actually doing this properly


----------



## pink freud (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a gut-feeling that this is related:


----------



## flavenstein (Mar 21, 2014)

BOOM!! *2048 MOTHERFUCKERS!!!*

Well, I guess I can leave work now.


----------



## loqtrall (Mar 21, 2014)

thrsher said:


> i just press all the keys as fast as i can randomly, no way i could handle actually doing this properly


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 21, 2014)

2172 on my first try. this is amazing and i predict i will get nothing done all week.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Mar 21, 2014)

Took me long enough... but yeah. What a pain in the ass


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 21, 2014)

5332 first go. This is cool


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2014)

I found you can also do a sort of diagonal move if you're quick enough, that certainly helped me along with working in one corner for a long period


----------



## StevenC (Mar 21, 2014)

The Q said:


> I got 5130. It gets exponentially hard after a point.



I hope this is intentional.


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2014)

Are you ....ing kidding me? I got the 512 tile and a score of 7,040 yet still ....ed up. I zoned out during a portion of the game and found out you can farm the same four commands to get up to 512 but after that it changes patterns


----------



## vilk (Mar 21, 2014)

I have no idea how to do this. It makes me feel really stupid that all of you instantly knew how to.


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 21, 2014)

i got to 1520 on my first try, i'm already hooked!


----------



## Nile (Mar 22, 2014)

2048.

Not even once.


----------



## vilk (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm finally getting the hang of it. I don't know how it's coming to you all so easily. I got to 512 for the first time but it's at least my 20th round


----------



## UncurableZero (Mar 22, 2014)

This game is so addictive.
My best game so far:
http://i.imgur.com/Jn4KgPL.png


----------



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2014)

vilk said:


> I have no idea how to do this. It makes me feel really stupid that all of you instantly knew how to.



This. It came up in SSO chat and I had no idea. I can't seem to make any connection between what I'm pressing on the keys and what's appearing on screen. Why do the numbers move to where they do and why do other numbers appear?  I got well above 1000 by button mashing that first night though haha


----------



## flint757 (Mar 22, 2014)

When you push the up arrow everything that can move up does. Same with left, right and down. If two numbers match they combine to make a number twice as big as the original number. Every time you push an arrow key a new number is added randomly. The game ends when you've combined enough numbers to reach 2048 or the board fills up completely and none of the piece can move.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you :O Got it, simple! This game is awesome


----------



## flint757 (Mar 22, 2014)

It's _really_ addictive.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2014)

2828 first time, this game is going to consume me


----------



## Force (Mar 22, 2014)

5096, what a cool game


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 22, 2014)

this game ruined my life


----------



## MFB (Mar 24, 2014)

I've managed to crack the 512 tile, and I almost had the second 512 to make the 1024 but I got caught up in a corner and it ruined everything (had both 256s on the board and one 128)

Slowly but surely I'm getting there


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 24, 2014)

top score 10,012. had the 1024 tile. FFFFFF THIS GAMEEEEEE!!!!! I hate that I ever saw this thread.


----------



## The Q (Mar 24, 2014)

I had a 1024 one too. Imagine however than in order to get another 1024 piece, you need to repeat all this work you've done, only this time you have a bunch of (quite) useless blocks.

Damn game...


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Mar 24, 2014)

Periphery 2048 It became easier somehow.


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2014)

Seybsnilksz said:


> Periphery 2048 It became easier somehow.


----------



## Mike (Mar 24, 2014)

Seybsnilksz said:


> Periphery 2048 It became easier somehow.



It is easier because you can always compensate for a Misha appearing instead of the random 4 when you were planning for a 2.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Mar 24, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/strange-idea This is the perfect soundtrack for it.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Mar 24, 2014)

Although the site appears to automatically play Racecar when you open it.


----------



## madloff (Mar 25, 2014)

My goodness this is terribly addictive. Best score is right over 4000 and I've only got to the 256 and a 128 right next to it. It's not like I wanted to study for my two exams tomorrow anyways...


----------



## vilk (Mar 25, 2014)

It seems like the more I try to strategize the worse I do.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 25, 2014)

Mike said:


> It is easier because you can always compensate for a Misha appearing instead of the random 4 when you were planning for a 2.



You'd think so, but I consistently get way farther in the original game


----------



## flint757 (Mar 25, 2014)

vilk said:


> It seems like the more I try to strategize the worse I do.



I've gotten to like 3500 just going up-right-down-left-etc. Stops working eventually, but when a lot of the numbers are the same not a lot of strategy is really needed. When they get big it gets hard as .... though.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 25, 2014)

flint757 said:


> I've gotten to like 3500 just going up-right-down-left-etc. Stops working eventually, but when a lot of the numbers are the same not a lot of strategy is really needed. When they get big it gets hard as .... though.



i've gotten over 7000 just going left up right up left up right up etc.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 25, 2014)

This is ridiculously addictive. I love brain games like this that are simple, but challenging.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 25, 2014)

I am so f-u-c-k-ing glad I had my Java certification this morning and not, say, in a week. I would've tanked completely.

OK. Enough distractions. Back to the game


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd like to thank this game, along with Dark Souls 2, for effectively destroying my life the past few days.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> i've gotten over 7000 just going left up right up left up right up etc.



Just did that and got 6860.


----------



## sage (Mar 25, 2014)

Periphery version is pure win.


----------



## MFB (Mar 25, 2014)

flint757 said:


> Just did that and got 6860.





Mprinsje said:


> i've gotten over 7000 just going left up right up left up right up etc.



I've found the two combos that work best are: left, up, left, down as well as left, down, right, up, then repeat. Both have those have gotten me to a 256 tile in a matter of seconds but they will eventually lead to a lost game it used over and over


----------



## Mischief (Mar 25, 2014)

My top score is 26760!


----------



## naw38 (Mar 26, 2014)

I had an argument with my wife the other day, a major part of it being how much time she spends playing games on her iPad.

Then yesterday, I see this thread.

Cue her getting home from work at five fifteen, dinner isn't cooked, the house is a mess and all I can say is "I've been playing that game I told you about."

I got a lot of shit that night.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 26, 2014)

i'm finally free




also: continued later ended up with top of 30268


----------



## The Q (Mar 26, 2014)

I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!

That's why I went Cpt. Kirk all over it, cheated and won! Yeah, in your face, game!




Who am I kidding, it's a hollow victory...


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 26, 2014)

Highest score 16069.... Almost there awesome game. Addictive :/


----------



## no_dice (Mar 26, 2014)

I finally beat it! I finally found a pretty solid strategy:

With your highest valued square in the bottom left, you stack them on the left side in descending values. As you build them up on the right side, you can eventually collapse them down, build a stack back up, and repeat!

After a few days of not getting very far, I feel very accomplished.


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 26, 2014)

God damn you. 

I'm addicted :|


----------



## Winspear (Mar 26, 2014)

no_dice said:


> I finally beat it! I finally found a pretty solid strategy:
> 
> With your highest valued square in the bottom left, you stack them on the left side in descending values. As you build them up on the right side, you can eventually collapse them down, build a stack back up, and repeat!
> 
> After a few days of not getting very far, I feel very accomplished.



Grats! 

Yeah, definitely build into a corner. You can pretty much spam left left left up up up etc with the occasional right when you get stuck (just make sure the top row is full and you keep the high tile in the corner!) and you're most of the way there.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 26, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Grats!
> 
> Yeah, definitely build into a corner. You can pretty much spam left left left up up up etc with the occasional right when you get stuck (just make sure the top row is full and you keep the high tile in the corner!) and you're most of the way there.



I didn't run into many problems so long as I kept the left column full. It didn't really take much effort to keep them in order by size either, it seemed. 

Just for kicks, I kept playing to see how far I could get, and I made it just under 33000. I had a 1024 on the board, and I was starting to think I was going to get a second 2048, but I got kinda sloppy and lost it.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 27, 2014)

The whole game is basically about setting up combos for yourself, whether in the ability to combine tiles sequentially or combining multiple tiles in one move.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 27, 2014)

Today was the day.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 28, 2014)

9184

Weee this is fun!


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 31, 2014)

I apologize if this has been mentioned already, but this game looks an awful lot like this. Not sure which came first, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 31, 2014)

Threes came first. They gave credit to them at the bottom of their page.


----------



## kazzie (Mar 31, 2014)

oh.


----------



## flavenstein (Apr 1, 2014)

It's possible. And it's BLACK 

*4096*


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dang nabit! I can't get any more than 6500. I thought I was doing alright too.


----------



## SeanSan (Apr 1, 2014)

I WANT MY LIFE BACK

Edit: This is REALLY fun though.  I'll post the highest score I can get later on!


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 1, 2014)

Damn it, flavenstein. I've been playing on my mobile and every time I get to 2048 it just says game over, you win! 

Now that I know the computer version goes beyond 2048, my studies will fall by the wayside. 

Awesome!


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 1, 2014)

mlp187 said:


> Damn it, flavenstein. I've been playing on my mobile and every time I get to 2048 it just says game over, you win!



That's what happened to me. On my computer. Is 4096 a prank?


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 1, 2014)

I dont like you. What have you done to me.


----------



## Mischief (Apr 1, 2014)

I passed the 50,000 mark on a game.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 2, 2014)

LordIronSpatula said:


> That's what happened to me. On my computer. Is 4096 a prank?



Nah, you can even go a few powers further than 4096. There's a "Keep going" option - you can see it a few posts up. Eventually you're bounded by the size of the grid though.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 4, 2014)

I got this game yesterday, and I'm hopelessly addicted. You bastards.

It appears that I suck, however. My highest block has been 512, and my highest score thus far is a measly 6k. 

f7u12


----------



## no_dice (Apr 4, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> I got this game yesterday, and I'm hopelessly addicted. You bastards.
> 
> It appears that I suck, however. My highest block has been 512, and my highest score thus far is a measly 6k.
> 
> f7u12



I was slow to pick it up, but after a while I was able to beat it. Just keep at it.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah, I got up to the 1024 tile and a score of 12k earlier. So.close, yet so far away.


----------



## Decreate (Apr 5, 2014)

Finally did it...


----------



## naw38 (Apr 9, 2014)

RESULT!

I only realised I'd won moments after I connected the two 1024 tiles, like, half a second before it said YOU WIN.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 9, 2014)

I keep getting up to about 5-6k every game now, since I made my 12k high score. I can't even come close anymore, it seems. All that happens is that 2/4 tiles get trapped in between 64+ tiles, and it ends up where nothing can move.

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## kamello (Apr 9, 2014)

Im a slave of this fvcking thing


----------



## MFB (Apr 9, 2014)

I'M FREE AT LAST


----------



## naw38 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just beat it again with a score of 21216, and am I right in thinking that it's like golf, in that the lower your score, the better you've played the game?


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## avenger (Apr 10, 2014)

Luckily i am home sick tonight and stumbled upon sso after a long absence... through massive doses of cough medication i am slowly developing an algorithm of key strokes which will provide victory regardless of the blocks placement...

I haven't looked up any strats/guides yet but i have come close in achieving two 512 blocks without following the game merely following my established key stroke code. 

Must find the pattern... Must transcend.


----------



## naw38 (Apr 11, 2014)

I AM THE MASTER. Until somebody shows me something better than that, of course.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally beat it at around 16k
High score is over 26,000 
I'm happy


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 12, 2014)

YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 12, 2014)

It's so sad how happy that made me.


----------



## kamello (Apr 26, 2014)

okay, still haven't won 2048, but I won this






it's something I guess


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Apr 26, 2014)

(before you ask why it's green, it's the iPhone version)


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2014)

Ended up beating this twice last week, felt great each time but I think i'm over it now


----------



## Alicat (Apr 27, 2014)

I can get 2048 regularly. I'm going for 4096 now, have got to the stage once where I had all the tiles on the board but couldn't combine.

...overall, quite an enjoyable waste of my life!


----------



## hikizume976 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Alicat (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has already been covered in the thread, but you might well notice that the majority of game-winning screenshots have the 2048 / 4096 tile in a corner. In my experience, it's well worth trying to emulate this by only using three directions (as much as possible, at least).


----------



## vilk (Apr 28, 2014)

Ah, this thread. I've been playing pretty regularly on smoke breaks and bus rides since it started up. I've gone from not even understanding how to play to being able to get 2048 in less time than it takes to smoke a square. I've gotten 4096 a handful of times, but my real goal recently is to somehow get a 8192.


----------



## no_dice (May 15, 2014)

ha haaaaa, finally got 4096! I play casually in between busy times at work, and as such, I'm not always focused and sometimes make stupid mistakes, but today I kept my eye on the prize!


----------



## Alex6534 (May 15, 2014)

I prefer this version: 2048: boobs Edition


----------



## stevexc (May 15, 2014)

I'm definitely not just commenting so I remember to check that out when I get off work. Nope, definitely not.


----------



## broj15 (May 15, 2014)

this game ruined my life


----------



## mlp187 (May 15, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> I prefer this version: 2048: boobs Edition



Gold.


----------



## Alex6534 (May 15, 2014)

mlp187 said:


> Gold.



Magically my score has risen twofold


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> Magically my score has risen twofold



Mine dropped drastically since I went "WHICH NUMBER DO YOU REPRESENT?!" and couldn't plan ahead


----------



## no_dice (May 15, 2014)

17296 on the boob version. This is one I won't be able to play at work. 

EDIT: Nevermind, I got it. I can't post a screenshot for obvious reasons, haha


----------

